# Need help aquascaping



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have an established 55 gallon talk, live plants w/ ecocomplete. I use root tabs, medium light and daily Seachen Excel.

The plants while not always the best, have grown pretty wild, especially on each side of the aquarium.

You can see the aquarium and the plants here

Aquarium Camera

I only have one item in the tank and that's a fake cave that the ghost catfish like when the lights are on.

Can anyone give me suggestions on how to make this aquarium not only look better but be an improvement for the fish?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I happen to like an overgrown tank, personally. there is a glare so Icant see perfectly clear but my rule of thumb is to keep the tall plants to the sides and back and leave the shorter plants for the front and middle to try and leave an open area to be able to see the fish while still offering hiding spots.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Summer said:


> I happen to like an overgrown tank, personally. there is a glare so Icant see perfectly clear but my rule of thumb is to keep the tall plants to the sides and back and leave the shorter plants for the front and middle to try and leave an open area to be able to see the fish while still offering hiding spots.


I did move the tallest to the back corners but it still looks pretty unruly.

At certain times of the day the camera dies pick up a lot of glare, there is snow outside so the office is lit up more than usual due to the reflection. If you look in late afternoon and evening the lights are on by then and you can see clearly.

I appreciate the input!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Use the tall plants to hide the heater and filter hoses. 
More tall plants
Put a background on the tank
Groups together some of the plant types
Add wood

Plants look lovely and healthy, thats half the aquascaping battle


----------

